# Any luck during deer season?



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

I havnt had any luck during deer season, even to me it seems like there is to much going on to many people out. Anyone have any luck?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You mean with coyotes? I don't call much during deer season. i hunt deer then. I think the yotes are getting harassed too much.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Tommarrow is Pennsylvania's first day of deer. I be heading out. Hopefully get my first deer. I am 12 so this is my first deer season :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been waiting for the deer here in ND to end. Impatiently waiting, I might add. I heard them howling behind the house the other evening wihen it was clear and the moon was first coming full. I think this next week I'll be giving it a try. Not holding my breath though as it'll be my first time. 
:lol: 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Some luck with the deer. I shot a small/medium doe Monday with the Ruger 270Win at 80 yards. No picture. Then today I shot my first deer with a pistol(Ruger .44Mag Super Black Hawk).
















The 6 pointer behind was shot during same drive by a buddy of mine.
A few beers for me tonight! :beer: 
Adam


----------



## johndeerel (Jan 6, 2007)

I got one coyote while sitting in some bales waiting for deer. 300wsm did a good job on ruining the fur.
And my dad missed two and i dont know how he did that.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Other than deer:

One coyote shot at in deer camp. LOTS of howls and yips coming fromthe swamp and crick bottom at dusk and dawn. I figure all the hunters pushed them downin the thick stuff.

One gray fox seen stalking fighting hen turkeys.

One feral cat knawing on a gutpile from a deer we shot earlier in the week. sure wish it woulda been a coyote. Or we had a cat season up here in WI. Damn things are all over farm country up here. They kill a lot of ground nesting birds and rabbits. I'm convinced the 17HMR was made for this reason!

Adam


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i meant with coyotes. im not going out again for them till a week after deer season


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Flushed 1 yotie while out deer hunting... we were still working the draw and took ALL my self control not to squeeze the trigger! shouldered clicked safety off... but contained myself (IT WAS HARD TO DO!!!) My buddies were glad I didn't fire. Was even told by 1 of them, "had you fired @ that coyote and not a deer, I would of put my boot in your [email protected]#!"

but i plan on hitting the area again given a few weeks... all kinds of sign


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

We missed two of them at the beginning of deer season. Too much damn shotgun shooting we missed both by about a foot in front.

dont have to lead dont have to lead


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Kevin: If you're wondering about the tough sleddin' for coyotes during deer season, count me on the team.

When deer season starts up here, I know it's going to take a lot of work, a lot of stands, to pull in the dogs.

Since deer season opened Nov. 19, I've been out twice. First time, did five stands, didn't even get a response.Then when out Saturday. First stand, pulled in a pair. They came in about 80 yards to my right, between a couple low hills.

I didn't see the leader until he was about 10 feet from the edge of the bush, followed by a trailer about 20 feet behind him. I didn't even get a chance to shoulder the rifle before they disappeared into cover.

I tried to coax them for a shot, figuring they'd come back along the edge of the trees, taking the path of least resistance to the FX3. Nothing. They weren't interested in the least.

Second stand, dry. Made the third stand in a large pasture with a large woodlot to the northwest and long strips of poplar, willow shelterbelts (about 20 feet wide) running east and west.

Pulled one to the edge of the shelterbelt after 10 minutes calling. He stood about 120 yards away looking in the direction of the caller but JR distress and rodent distress didn't budge him. After a couple minutes it appeared he laid down (I couldn't tell for sure because the grass was about a foot high).

So I laid on coyote vocalizations -- pup frenzy, pup distress, coyote and rabbit. While it got his curiosity up enough for him to stand up and look toward the call, he still didn't budge.

Looking back at it, I should have shot but I didn't have a solid enough rest and I really thought I could persuade him to come out an extra 20-30 yards. No luck. He just melted back into the cover.

With deer season here, I know there are dead deer, gut piles, etc. that will take the edge off a coyote's appetite for JR distress and other prey sounds but the coyote vocalizations should kind of balance that out. Plus, it's colder so those yotes not lucky enough to find a free lunch should, in my estimation, still come to the call for an easy meal.

Yup, up here, everybody with a gun takes a crack at a yote but I can't believe all the yotes would have had bad experiences with deer hunters which would make them extra wary.

But it happens every year. I've kept pretty thorough records of my hunts the last couple years and they tell me I'll get two-thirds of my total coyote kills in the first one-third of the season (before deer season starts) and get the remaining one-third of my yotes in the remaining two-thirds of the season prior to me shutting down in mid-February.

That's just the way it is. That's why I enjoy the easy ones from mid-October to mid-November because I know for every one after that, I'm going to have to work my tail off.

To complicate matters, besides the dogs not as willing to come in, the accumulated snow we have up here starting this time of year will soon start to drift as soon as a brisk breeze comes up. That means a lot of the areas I hunt won't be accessible because the back roads will be blown in.

I can expect a lot of zero-dog days from here on in but that's coyote hunting. The upside, however, is that every dog I get this time of year is that much sweeter. Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i shot 6 yotes during deer season seems deer hunters kick them up and i kept catchin out in stubble feilds makes for some fun shooting


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Got a deer, saw 6 yotes, my brother shot at 3 of them and missed."he proved to be a poor shot" Now enjoying deer roast and steaks.
Need to go back out and get the yotes. we have tons of yotes in our area this year but I cant find the time to go out.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

We saw 8 coyotes during deer season. We usually see a few yotes every year, and I have no problem putting off deer hunting for 15 minutes to drop a coyote. I caught this one sneaking up on me while I was sitting in a fence row watching some deer. My 30-06 with a 150 grain bullet barely expanded or slowed down at about 100 yards. Hopefully this is a sign of a great predator season to come. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

SilentKnight

Nice job. I too have no trouble putting deer hunting on hold for a coyote.


----------

